# Video Input into QLab



## kitsune (Sep 27, 2011)

So I've never been able to get camera hardware to work quite properly with QLab, between S-video capture devices that randomly drop and other converters that Mac OS plain doesn't recognize. In using QLab to drive live video from a composite-out mixer (I would run straight out of the mixer if I didn't need to add custom geo to things), does anyone know any reliable video capture/converter/input modules that work with a MacBook? It's not a Mac Pro, so altering the machine's internal hardware is not an option.


----------



## metti (Sep 27, 2011)

What model of MP/MBP do you have? Does it have FW or only USB? What about Thunderbolt of ExpressCard? A little more hardware information is in order.


----------



## Amishplumber (Sep 27, 2011)

As long as you have firewire, I've had great success with the ADVC 55. Was made by canopus and now grass valley bought them.

ADVC55 | Grass Valley


----------



## kitsune (Sep 27, 2011)

metti said:


> What model of MP/MBP do you have? Does it have FW or only USB? What about Thunderbolt of ExpressCard? A little more hardware information is in order.


 
This is such a bottom of the line MacBook that the only data ports on it are USB, sadly.
The guys at Figure53 also seem to like gear from Canopus. I'll do some research into it. Thanks!


----------



## surflounge (Sep 27, 2011)

does this help?


----------



## metti (Sep 28, 2011)

Look at the Grass Valley ADVCMini. I haven't personally used it but I have used other GV gear and they make good stuff in general.


----------

